# Single Cup Coffee Makers: Do you like yours?



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

I currently have a Bosch Tassimo single cup coffee maker that I got on clearance for $25 last year. It heats the water fast and does a decent job, but there aren't many blends to pick from, nor is there any adjustability.

My mom got the Keurig at BJ's that comes with 72 cups, has a few different sizes to pick from in brewing cycles, and it has an iced coffee setting. I'm leaning heavily toward that right now... I like that you can also make your own K-cups with any coffee, plus they have a HUGE selection of flavors/brands of premade K-cups.

Who else has single cup coffee makers? What do you have and do you like it? If not, why not? I do have to say that I love not having to make a pot since I'm the only one who drinks coffee here. 4 cups at a time ended up being a waste...


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Keurig and love it! If you do go that route I would reccommend picking up the reusable kcup so you can use any kind of regular ground coffee.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think single-cup tastes as good.  I've had a bunch of different coffees from a Keurig brewer, and while it wasn't bad, it wasn't great.  I like to grind my coffee, and brew a full pot.  Brings out the best flavors.  And it usually doesn't go to waste... I can drink a lot of coffee!

However, the convenience factor is a big plus for the single-cup brewers.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 29, 2010)

Love the Keiurg.

wife orders from CoffeeCow...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a Tassimo, hated the taste. Had a Keurig, hated the taste. Have some third brand at work, hate the taste.

Of the choices, though, I think the Keurig is best, in large part because of the reusable cups, and Green Mountain makes, overall, a decent cup of coffee.

Also fond of the Keurig founders who had one hell of a good deal going, and then made a boatload of cash selling to Green Mountain. Brilliant.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who gets three days out of a pot of coffee?   That's what the microwave is for.   2 day old coffee is way better than that single shot stuff.


----------



## Marc (Jan 29, 2010)

French press.



No wait!  I mean... freedom press.


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2010)

We have a keurig in the office. I think it makes coffee that tastes like plastic. And we're using the spring water.   Yuck. 

But, I don't drink coffee anymore...now I'm only on Green Tea...and loving life!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)

Marc said:


> French press.
> 
> 
> 
> No wait!  I mean... freedom press.



Do like the french press, just not the waiting for the water to boil or the cleanup afterwards.
Also like the stovetop espresso makers- in a cup of hot milk, dang tasty. Also useful for hiking.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

Green tea doesn't keep one awake to do boring homework assignments. 

I'm not a coffee snob, that's for sure. I've only really been drinking it for the last year (thanks, college!). My MIL will drink from the same pot of coffee for _a whole week_... ick. Since my coffee needs/desires change dramatically from day to day (I can go a whole week without drinking it, then down 3 cups/day for 3 days), drinking from the same pot still isn't all that good of a choice for me, even if I didn't think it was gross to leave the pot out for days and just keep reheating. 

SKIQUATTRO - Thanks for the tip on Coffee Cow! $4 less a box than Keurig's site (though if you buy 2 boxes when you first register the coffeemaker, I guess you get 10% off plus 2 free and free shipping... so Coffee Cow is a good option after the freebies).

My sis is picking up the BJ's Keurig for me tonight. Hope it was a good decision!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2010)

Our coffee Maker has a 4 cup mode that seems to work just fine.  A typical mug is 1.5-2 cups anyway.  I probably drink 3 cups in the morning, roughly 1.5 fills of my travel mug.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Green tea doesn't keep one awake to do boring homework assignments.
> 
> I'm not a coffee snob, that's for sure. I've only really been drinking it for the last year (thanks, college!). My MIL will drink from the same pot of coffee for _a whole week_... ick. Since my coffee needs/desires change dramatically from day to day (I can go a whole week without drinking it, then down 3 cups/day for 3 days), drinking from the same pot still isn't all that good of a choice for me, even if I didn't think it was gross to leave the pot out for days and just keep reheating.
> 
> ...



Coffee is one of life's pure delights, and as you will find out (or already know) so necessary with kids in your face at all hours. We've had a few different Keurig makers at work, and all were ok... don't care for the coffee they supply all that much but it's ok. I usually make enough for two large cups in my Cuisinart coffee maker with A&P French Roast freshly ground.. excellent coffee... but it's amazing how the first brew you make out of the bag is never matched after the bag has been opened, but still a great coffee at a decent price. get it if you can.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

I ended up with the B77, which is the model available at Costco & BJ's (it can brew 3 different cup sizes plus has the iced beverage option--will be a big savings on iced coffee alone!) and it comes with 72 K-cups. Will definitely be getting the "My K-cup" so I can make my own--definitely a huge plus with this over the Tassimo. But in the meantime, can't wait to try out some of the more interesting flavored coffee options like German Chocolate Cake and Chocolate Glazed Donut.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2010)

A basic keurig here. Love it. But it's causing me to drink too much coffee...


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> But it's causing me to drink too much coffee...


I can see that danger already! :lol:


----------



## adkskier (Jan 30, 2010)

*Keurig*

The Keurig does a fine job as an office convenience or a quick cup at home if you have excess counter space. CoffeeGiant has a great variety and I do not work for them. Select the "extra bold" versions to get a decent cup of coffee and don't select the largest cup size. On the other hand if you drink a couple of good sized mugs of coffee each morning, you could use a 4 cup coffee maker or a full sized drip machine such as a Krup that offers a "small pot" setting. The latter make the coffee slowly so that the water spends more time in contact with the grounds. I use a Keurig in the office and the Krups at home. Every morning I make 3-4 cups for breakfast; that's 2 mugs.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 10 cup coffeemaker that I usually use to make 1 cup at a time.  I'll just pour 1.5 mugs of water into it and add 3 heaping tablespoons of coffee and it works great.  So yes, I like my single cup coffeemaker.


----------



## roark (Jan 30, 2010)

Premium coffee prices for substandard coffee and lots more waste produced. Yay!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't see spending that kind of money on a coffee pot and on k-cups. I seem to only get about a year out of a coffee maker anyways.

I usually make a half a pot every day if I drink it or not cause like adkskier said, the grounds need to soak a little to get to their full flavor.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 30, 2010)

I personally can't imagine making coffee without a French Press. Way cheaper, nothing to buy except coffee and clean up really isn't that bad unless you're just lazy in which case you need more coffee


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> A basic keurig here. Love it. But it's causing me to drink too much coffee...



what he said. got the mini as a gift for christmas but returned it and got the next one up.  guy @ bed bath and beyond said lot of ppl return the mini due to lack of controls and understanding.    

our whole family loves it. kids make hot chocolate, wife makes tea and i go with coffee.  now just drinking way too much coffee.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 30, 2010)

I got the Keurig B60 as a gift, moved the 4-cup coffeemaker I used to use to the cupboard (limited counter space), found I was often out of the K-cups (almost never just made one) so I had to pull out the old coffeemaker and use it anyway, found I liked the taste, smell and experience of fresher coffee, wife started complaining about two coffeemakers on our limited counter space, sold the Keurig.  Now I'm back to the old 4-cup coffeemaker, which I love.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

Nobody uses the My K-Cup? You can use your own coffee (even freshly ground!). You're not wasting paper or plastic by doing this--no cups thrown away from the prepackaged K-cups, no coffee filters in the garbage. I'm surprised... Figured that would be the environmentally-friendly angle.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Nobody uses the My K-Cup? You can use your own coffee (even freshly ground!). You're not wasting paper or plastic by doing this--no cups thrown away from the prepackaged K-cups, no coffee filters in the garbage. I'm surprised... Figured that would be the environmentally-friendly angle.



i have that but haven't used it yet. still enjoying the giant packs my wife picked up @ the store.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Nobody uses the My K-Cup? You can use your own coffee (even freshly ground!). You're not wasting paper or plastic by doing this--no cups thrown away from the prepackaged K-cups, no coffee filters in the garbage. I'm surprised... Figured that would be the environmentally-friendly angle.



Brewing a single cup of regular old coffee with a machine the size and decibel level of a small refrigerator sounds like skiing the rope tow with 130cm-waisted powder boards and a full pack of avi gear.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Brewing a single cup of regular old coffee with a machine the size and decibel level of a small refrigerator sounds like skiing the rope tow with 130cm-waisted powder boards and a full pack of avi gear.



Notice the .

I had a Krups 10-cup (or was it 12-cup?) coffee maker before. Never could get the proportions right for my 1 cup every few or less days. Liking this much better.


----------



## skizilla (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kcup awesome*

I have the Kuering  and I love it easy to use next to no clean up.  Yes it does have the capacity to make coffee from fresh grounds if you are concerned about throwing away the plastic cups which are not recycleable a problem i guess the are working on.  If you set coffee to a lower size the brew will be more powerful larger more mild.  I owned stock in green mountain and saw it more than double before I sold it.  So I really love it.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought the mid range model Keurig for Christmas. You can brew two cup sizes. For us, it's the ease of brewing. You brew a cup, toss the K Cup and that's that. I just fill it with water every few days. I have the My K-Cup...it works OK IMHO. I could never get the mix right. It was either a little bland, or the flavor was right but I OD'd on caffine. My wife will pick up the boxes of K-Cup at Bed Bath and Beyond. She'll use those 20% off coupons they seems to mail us weekly.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 1, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Brewing a single cup of regular old coffee with a machine the size and decibel level of a small refrigerator sounds like skiing the rope tow with 130cm-waisted powder boards and a full pack of avi gear.



Depending on where the rope tow goes, that might be appropriate gear.   

For a single cup, I think boiling water on the stove top and using a single cup Melitta filter cone that sits on top of your coffee cup with fresh ground beans makes the best cup of coffee.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Depending on where the rope tow goes, that might be appropriate gear.
> 
> For a single cup, I think boiling water on the stove top and using a single cup Melitta filter cone that sits on top of your coffee cup with fresh ground beans makes the best cup of coffee.




That or the French press.  I think the French press is awesome.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 1, 2010)

It's not a single cup brewer but makes three.  It's the Hamilton Beach Brewstation and I love it!  You can brew just enough, not too little, not too much


----------



## skijay (Feb 1, 2010)

I have two Keurig machines.  The B30 personal model for work and the B77 - the one with the reservoir and the multi cup size for home.  Love both.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2010)

My hotel room in Denver has a B130.   I'm on my 2nd cup of "Emeril's "Big Easy Bold" K-cup.  It really sucks.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Whats wrong with instant coffee for single cups?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Whats wrong with instant coffee for single cups?



my choice....








uke:  shit's nasty though.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> my choice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You importing that from Israel?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You importing that from Israel?



only kosher coffee for me.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumpin' an old thread....

Our Keurig was having an issue brewing lately. It was shorting the first cup and at times, the pump would stay on for a long time and the machine would shut down. I called the company, they took my info and went to transfer me to tech support. They were all busy, so they said someone would call back. The next day, they did. 

Long story short, it wasn't something they could fix over the phone. They're sending us a new brewer, no questions asked. And two boxes of our favorite k cup for the trouble. We just have to send the K cup holder from the old brewer back. 

So, the company does take care of its customers.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Bumpin' an old thread....
> 
> Our Keurig was having an issue brewing lately. It was shorting the first cup and at times, the pump would stay on for a long time and the machine would shut down. I called the company, they took my info and went to transfer me to tech support. They were all busy, so they said someone would call back. The next day, they did.
> 
> ...




Yes they do take care of the problems, but my old man has played that game 4 times and my MIL has done it twice.  The quality just isn't there.  It does brew a nice cup when it works though.


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Our Keurig was having an issue brewing lately. It was shorting the first cup . . .



Mine has been doing that if it sits for a long time. So if I haven't used it in a while, I run just water through for the first 2 cups, then it works fine after that. I forgot where I read it but I did find that was an issue for others. Didn't think to call tech support... But it sounds like yours was having other problems, too. Sorry to hear that but glad they took care of it right away!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I beleive the units are covered for one year. They didn't ask for a proof of purchase or anything though.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2010)

Marc said:


> French press.
> 
> 
> 
> No wait!  I mean... freedom press.





WakeboardMom said:


> That or the French press.  I think the French press is awesome.


Same here.  I really like my french press and have a single cup to compliment my 6 cup for the times when I don't want a full pot.

In my travels, I've used a Keurig and really liked the coffee, but I'm not sure I'd switch to it for home use.

Enjoy yours Sev.  I know the value of enjoying your coffee!


----------

